# Snowshoes vs Splitboard for starting in BC



## everest

Basically I am thinking of getting into Backcountry riding this year and am going to be taking a AST-1 course in January. The course requires either a splitboard or snowshoes and carrying the board for the field days. I am wondering what is better for getting started and what would be more cost effective as I would also be buying the safety equipment as well. I am thinking snowshoes might be a bit bulky to carry for the ride down? 

Thanks.


----------



## ShredLife

splitboard. yes it is far more expensive initially, but you'll want one for sure going forward. might be a good idea to look around in your area to see if any shops rent them - alot of places will put the cost of rental towards the price of purchase (if buying new is an option). otherwise check craigslist, ebay, and splitboard.com for used ones.


----------



## killclimbz

If you are *really* sure you are going to be getting into it, a splitboard is far better than snowshoes. It's also far more expensive. Snowshoes are not bad and sort of have their place in your arsenal. If you are going the snowshoe route, maybe see if you can find a pair of Verts. Spark is selling them with splitboard pucks to attach their bindings to them this season, but that won't work for you. See if you can find them with the strap configuration. I suspect they will still sell them directly from the site. Verts are great for climbing, especially very steep stuff. Work adequately in most conditions. Going downhill they are kinda lame though. They are usually around $70 though. I'll use them in the spring for climbing steep couloirs when skinning is too much work or just not an option, so they are worth having.


----------



## linvillegorge

If you've got the cash and you know you're committed and sticking to it, go with a split. Snowshoes suck ass. Like killclimbz said, they do have a place, but 95% of the time, the split will be the better option.


----------



## AWNOW

The only snowshoes I had that ever really worked were ones I took off the wall as decoration at an outdoor camp I worked at. Massive tennis racket looking things. Probably 2 feet wide, 3 feet long. I could actually stay on top of snow with those. These new ones are no better than postholing with snowboard boots, in my opinion.


----------



## killclimbz

AWNOW said:


> The only snowshoes I had that ever really worked were ones I took off the wall as decoration at an outdoor camp I worked at. Massive tennis racket looking things. Probably 2 feet wide, 3 feet long. I could actually stay on top of snow with those. These new ones are no better than postholing with snowboard boots, in my opinion.


Oh they are better. No doubt about it. The are still a shit ton of work though in comparison to a split.

Also, snowshoes work better in some climates than others. In Colorado where the snow comes down so light, you don't get as much float out of them as say in California with a more stable and wetter snowpack. 

Still, I've done enough snowshoeing around here to know they do offer more float than just booting it. When you are going up to your thighs instead of your waste, you won't really care though...


----------



## snowvols

If you are gonna go with a group of people on skis or a split do them a favor and get a split. You will have to either make your own track with snowshoes or demolish the skin track. No one really likes the guy who walks on the skin track by boot or snowshoes anyways.


----------



## killclimbz

snowvols said:


> If you are gonna go with a group of people on skis or a split do them a favor and get a split. You will have to either make your own track with snowshoes or demolish the skin track. No one really likes the guy who walks on the skin track by boot or snowshoes anyways.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge

What??? So you're saying that when I'm moon walking in the skin track while singing Billie Jean at the top of my lungs, that's considered bad form? I don't believe you.


----------



## everest

Thanks for all the good info guys. 

I already spend most of my free time in the mountains either biking or climbing. I am also addicted to snowboarding so I am pretty sure I will be going in for the long haul. I think I will start to look into the used market for a splitboard or maybe just the parts to assemble one as I don't think my finances could handle a new factory split along with all the other gear. From what most of you are saying it seems like snowshoes are going to be a more of a hassle to deal with then they are worth for most situations.


----------



## Nickx

im just curious, everyone talks about splits relating to backcountry, whats the use of them?


----------



## killclimbz

Nickx said:


> im just curious, everyone talks about splits relating to backcountry, whats the use of them?


Well check out movies like Deeper, My Own Two Feet, for an idea.

Basically you can turn the board into skis that you can attach climbing skins to so that you can ascend uphill. Your bindings will attach in a ski mode for uphill travel. Tons more float than snow shoes. Actually float just like skis. Then on the down you can reassemble it into a snowboard and rip down hill. The difference you feel in performance is negligible if at all. 

To get deep untracked powder turns there are only a few ways to do it. Pay for someone to take you in a heli or snocat, buy a snowmobile, or use a splitboard. I like to take my dog with me, and enjoy the quiet you get vs a snowmobile. Hence the split. Though don't get me wrong, sledneckin' around and riding is also a good time.


----------



## linvillegorge

The only downhill performance difference I notice regarding splits is the weight. Then again, that may have a lot to do with my legs being straight beat from the skinning too.


----------



## snowvols

Or if you like lots of powder check out powderwhores new movie. Wow such a good deep movie.


----------



## ShredLife

Nickx said:


> im just curious, everyone talks about splits relating to backcountry, whats the use of them?


snowshoes = no glide, sink more, carry your board on your back on the way up, carry your snowshoes on the ride down.

splitboard = glide some (lets you lift your legs less), float more, carry a backpack with BC essentials with no board or snowshoes strapped to it on the way down.

long story short; less work on the way up, less weight all around, better performance in nearly every condition.


----------



## linvillegorge

I agree that any difference on the downhill between a solid and a splitboard is negated by having snowshoes strapped to your pack in order to use a solid. I'd rather have a little more weight underfoot than more weight horribly off centered on my back.


----------



## linvillegorge

If you're gonna go with snowshoes, I really like the MSRs. They have full length crampons for great traction, climbing bars, and detachable tails so that you can add and removing depending on snow conditions. Very versatile systems, but they're not cheap.


----------



## ShredLife

linvillegorge said:


> If you're gonna go with snowshoes, I really like the MSRs. They have full length crampons for great traction, climbing bars, and detachable tails so that you can add and removing depending on snow conditions. Very versatile systems, but they're not cheap.


wellll they have full length teeth, but they are not crampons. i agree tho, if you're gonna get snowshoes go MSR - or get verts to compliment a split.


----------



## splitboarding

I have seen this post, it is not the newest one, but for those interested in splitboarding, without knowing how to start wich board,... should visit one of the splitfests in their area. Check out the demo stuff, try it and then take action.

Further info you can also find on, splitboard.com or splitboarding.eu/en. One of the most exciting sports in the mountains, go for it.


----------



## deagol

I rode my new split at the ski area a few days ago just to see how it feels and it felt just like my solid board


----------



## splitboarding

*Which setup?*

Hi that sounds great. The boards and bindings have improved a lot in the last few years. Which is your setup? Cheers and welcome to the world of splitboarding.


----------



## Deacon

splitboarding said:


> Unfortunately this happens, when brands develop without talking to the right people, maybe communication in companies?
> we have tested the ultrasplit at Splitboard Journal - splitboarding.eu | en and well, using the R&D budget there are people around who would have developed a different system, or just relayed on the traditional one.





splitboarding said:


> I have seen this post, it is not the newest one, but for those interested in splitboarding, without knowing how to start wich board,... should visit one of the splitfests in their area. Check out the demo stuff, try it and then take action.
> 
> Further info you can also find on, splitboard.com or splitboarding.eu/en. One of the most exciting sports in the mountains, go for it.


Splitboarding, _maybe_ you're sincere, but you've had three posts total, all in necro threads, and two of them are linking to your website. Smells spammy. FWIW.:facepalm1:


----------

